# Banshee Scream DH / FR Rahmen mit 245mm Federweg Einzelstück



## El-Ollinero (3. September 2006)

*Banshee Scream mit Custom Wippe, 245mm Federweg !!!*

 Link: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330024786264&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=014


 *Geboten Banshee Scream Hardcore Freeride- / Downhillrahmen der Extraklasse, wie man ihn sonst wohl nicht bekommen wird!*

*Es handelt sich um einen Rahmen von 2003 und somit zum Baujahr der robustesten Rahmen. *

*Er ist aus dem EASTON® Rad Spezialrohrsatz gefertigt und besitzt ein massives KEGGER® Steuerrohr im Cola Dosen Format!*

 *Alle Gelenke sind mit hochwertigen Industrie Präzisionslagern gelagert.*

*Der Rahmen ist mit einer sehr schönen CNC gefrästen Custom Wippe ausgestattet die für satte 245mm Federweg sorgt!!!*

*Die Wippe ist Schwarz Eloxiert und besitzt Edestahl** Zierschrauben.*

*Der Rahmen ist nur hobbymäßig bewegt worden, hat also keine Hardcoreaktionen gesehen.*

*Er hat lediglich normale Gebrauchsspuren wie kleine Kratzer (siehe Fotos).*

*Um Absolute Antriebsneutralität zu gewährleisten, befindet sich im Rahmen ein Nagelneuer Manitou SPV 4-Way Swinger Dämpfer der sich nach persönlichen Vorlieben einstellen lässt.*

*Der Rahmen lässt sich mit bis zu 40-50% wippfreiem Negativfederweg fahren und ist somit auch für schnelle Downhillabfahrten geeignet.*

 *Die Custom Wippe Verfügt wie das mitgelieferte Original, über drei Einstellmöglichkeiten und über die eingepressten Gewindebuchsen um durchgedrehte Alugewinde auszuschließen.*

*Technische Daten:*

*Rahmengröße:                                             ( M ) Medium*

*Federweg Original Wippe:                         in drei Stufen 137mm - 201mm*

*Federweg Custom Wippe:                         in drei Stufen 177mm  245mm*

*Lenkwinkel:                                                   65° - 69°*

*Sitzwinkel:                                                     68° - 72°*

*Oberrohrlänge:                                             580mm*

*Sitzrohrlänge:                                               406mm*

*Bremsaufnahme:                                         IS 2000*

*Radaufnahme:                                             10mm / 135mm Schnellspannachse*

*Radstand:                                                      Variabel*

*Steuersatz:                                                    FSA Pig DH Pro*

*Sattelstütze:                                                  Nortshore Praxys Telescope*

*Dämpfer:                                                        Manitou SPV 4-Way Swinger Coil*



*Lieferumfang:*

*Rahmen, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemmen, Originalwippe inkl. aller Buchsen, Zusatzfeder für die Original Wippe 2,25 X 550; Custom  Wippe, Radstandschrauben.*

*Für größere Bilder bitte mailen!*

*Versandt wird der Rahmen inkl. aller Teile, versichert mit Hermes Logistik Gruppe.*

*Den Versand bezahlt wie immer der Käufer, die Ebay Gebühren zahle ich.
*




*








*
Link: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330024786264&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=014


----------



## kdda (7. September 2006)

Schön schön, nur leider habe ich momentan keine 800Euro da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

